# ** Rive Run SWAMP TRAIL VIDEO**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a short video of our group heading down the swamp trail at RR. It was a little dry but still a good time!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Great video man. I was surprised to see some brute action lol


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Where is that trail I've been to river run a few times and missed that one looks fun


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sick!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Josh there are two entrances to this trail. The first is right behind the race pit and the second is on the main highline down to the left about half way down.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

do you have any trouble get the videos to play when you put song in them?


----------

